# Cinemax



## Guest (Sep 4, 2004)

Does anyone that has cinemax seen the 2 minute music video (compilation of movie clips) that they play between movies? (Currently it starts with a clip with Matrix saying this is the end).... What im wonderin is if anyone knows who the band is that does the song??? Any clue?


----------

